
Ada Lovelace Day - revorad
http://findingada.com/
======
jgrahamc
Lovelace's Leap: <http://blog.jgc.org/2011/09/lovelaces-leap.html>

~~~
michael_dorfman
I was just about to ask if this was one of your projects.

~~~
jgrahamc
Ada Lovelace Day?

------
jgrahamc
Also interesting for Ada Lovelace Day is Sydney Padua's free iPad app:
[http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/lovelace-
babbage/id459405731?...](http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/lovelace-
babbage/id459405731?mt=8)

------
ptorrone
today on adafruit i'm helping limor fried (first female engineer on the cover
of WIRED) with 24 hours of posts with cool women doing great stuff in the
world of making, engineering, science and more. she also has 10% off
everything in the store to encourage giving the gift of electronics to spark
imagination - <http://www.adafruit.com/blog/category/random/ald/>

enjoy...

------
bleakgadfly
Hmm, they've changed the date. It has "always" 24 of March.

Drama provided: [http://blog.findingada.com/blog/2011/03/03/ada-lovelace-
day-...](http://blog.findingada.com/blog/2011/03/03/ada-lovelace-
day-7-october-2011/#comment-32374)

------
danso
I applaud the day, but I wish the website made it more obvious who Ada
Lovelace is. I have a vague idea because I'm in the same industry, but I doubt
the audience that this day is truly intended for -- the many girls and women
out there who don't see the sciences and engineering as a female career --
know off the top of their head. Even going into the About page, her bio is
very small.

I want to tweet/share this link but am afraid most people will click on it and
go "What the?". So I'll just send the wikipedia entry on her instead.

~~~
danso
Also, this line should be fixed in the bio page (which takes two clicks from
the homepage to find):

[http://findingada.com/about-finding-ada/who-was-ada-
lovelace...](http://findingada.com/about-finding-ada/who-was-ada-lovelace/)
>>The Analytical Engine remained a vision, until Lovelace's notes became one
of the critical documents to inspire Alan Turning's work on the first modern
computers in the 1940s.

